# Continental gatorskins vs. hardshells



## ywang (Jun 6, 2014)

I've done some research trying to find out which is the more durable tire, and by what margin. Does anyone have experience or objective data on this? I'm about to order a new set of training tires later today.


----------



## 4slomo (Feb 11, 2008)

My answer to that same question was to buy the Hardshells.


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

Only rode hardshells, but got almost 4k from a pair, 2 flats.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Here is a nice description of the tires here.
gatorskin or hardshell? | CycleChat Cycling Forum

It looks like the hardshell is designed to be 1 step more durable than the gatorskins.

I might have to try them out for my next set of tires. At the moment I'm riding on a pair of Origin 8 Elimin-8er tires. Pretty colors, and half the cost of the Gatorskins. About 400 miles or so, and hit some glass, and still doing well, but we'll see as the summer wears on.


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

My brother and I both ride Gatorskin tubular tires and love them. Never flatted (Knock on wood) and they are wearing very well. I used to use them just for racing and events on my high end wheels as I had a training wheelset with a Power Tap and Continentals on them. When I changed to crank based power, I said screw it and train on the tubulars exclusively...


----------

